# "Sorry"



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

When your SO says that to you, ie.. after a fight or argument, do you buy it?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Depends how sincere it is and how serious the offense is I expect.

If the SO broke my favorite vase, then fine, is my SO committed adultery, well then no.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Having been created in God's image, along with most people, I would greatly think that the vast majority of us have been blessed by the presence of internalized "bullcrap detectors," manufactured by a vendor named "Common Sense," that will foremostly aid us in helping to figure that one out!

Most of us have the innate ability to tell the difference between whether someone is telling us that it's only a thundershower as opposed to be arrogantly pissing on our shoes!*


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

If he says it, I am sure he is.

But when it has been said how many times for the same thing, we need a plan for how to avoid its happening yet again.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

If we can all communicate better and learn how to properly give an apology I think it will really help marriages. Because its really important, a good apology is very under rated. when someone can verbally identify what they did to hurt you, and take responsibility for it, it really shows that you respect your partner, you care about their feelings, they matter to you, and they matter more than your pride. 
A good apology will leave the person feeling loved, respected, supported, and valued. AND an arguement/fight is a great opportunity to grow closer to your spouse. It SHOULD bring us together not tear us apart.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

It depends on how it's said. That'll tell you if they are sincere or not. Also, if they're apologizing for the same thing over & over, you know it's not sincere. They shouldn't be doing it again if they truly meant it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jld said:


> If he says it, I am sure he is.
> 
> But when it has been said how many times for the same thing, we need a plan for how to avoid its happening yet again.


Gawd!

I would hate to see THAT plan. :laugh:

More so, I would like to "see" his repeated indiscretion. What is* it* that he did "wrong".

It may be that he totally disagrees with "your" opinion and just nods and slurs out....Sorry @$%#

People often *Command* others, rather than *Suggest* a course of action/behavior.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

The problem is that she will never, ever admit fault for anything. Everything is always someone else's fault. She has never said she was sorry for anything.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband tends to say 'sorry' a LOT. Too much - it loses it's meaning. And he often tacks a 'But.....' on the end of it, which makes me mad. He's getting better though.

I blame his mother.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> My husband tends to say 'sorry' a LOT. Too much - it loses it's meaning. And he often tacks a 'But.....' on the end of it, which makes me mad. He's getting better though.
> 
> I blame his mother.


My GF too, and I agree - it loses its meaning. My GF doesn't say 'But...', she just does it too often, often over little things I don't even require an apology for.

I don't like it


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> My GF too, and I agree - it loses its meaning. *My GF doesn't say 'But...', she just does it too often, often over little things I don't even require an apology for.*
> 
> I don't like it


_I'm afraid it is the English way, sorry :smile2:_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> When your SO says that to you, ie.. after a fight or argument, do you buy it?


I'll let you know as soon as it happens.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry can mean numerous things. What you see as insincerity might simply be misunderstanding.


----------



## Inquisitive1 (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: &quot;Sorry&quot;*

I went for a period of time when I said sorry all the time. I was much younger. Anyway, I stopped because even I was getting annoyed, hahaha! I think I did it to move conversations along and to make the other person feel better. Also, I was probably trying to avoid overwrought outbursts to small (sometimes insignificant) things. Anyway, I stopped. Besides, it was tiring. I only apologize if I am clearly at fault. When I do apologize, I acknowledge the wrong I did. I AVOID qualifiers. I hate them. I hate when people say things like "if I offended you". It makes me even more angry. I also don't make a laundry list of all the things the other person ever did to me. I don't like it when others do that to me because it feels like the apology was insincere. I just deal with issues as they arise.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Sorry is bull****. At most it only covers half of the issue. I talk about this all the time to my kids. Sorrybis not acceptable when you do something wrong. My ex would say sorry often. All that did was "erase" past transgressions, it did nothing from keeping it from happening again.

Sorry needs to be accompanied with why they are sorry and how they are going to keep it from happening again. I rarely care about what has happened, I mostly care about what will happen.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry for the upset regardless of issue. I'd say we do this about equally. 

I told my W not long ago that when a couple commits and gets married they are selecting the person to argue with, love, share, make mistakes... just share ALL life with. Not just the good parts. No one's perfect.

She gave me the most loving gaze, like she was looking into my heart and soul.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> When your SO says that to you, ie.. after a fight or argument, do you buy it?


To me sorry is just as much an action as love is.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I gave MrH a huge sorry from day one, thought it better to apologise upfront for the lifelong PITA I was about to give him.


----------

